# Bill Clinton On Illegal Immigration.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

No truer words have ever been spoken on illegal immigration. Be sure to take note of the inventor of the internet given his nodding of approval.(1 minute, 30 seconds).

Regards, Mike

https://www.c-span.org/video/?c4351026/clinton-1995-immigration-sotu


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

He was a very gifted orator (so was Monica), and you can't argue with his words.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I bet he wishes this video did not exists now but very true.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayjosh said:


> He was a very gifted orator (so was Monica), and you can't argue with his words.


I cannot say as I ever thought of Monica as a "orator", but I do remember reading that Willie thought she was a fantastic "oralator".

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

"Oralator".........Oralatoress ?? I don't care who you is......that's funny.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Here is a rancher's take on the immigration situation, glad I don't have to put up with 1,000 folks a day (night) crossing my property.

https://www.progressivecattle.com/news/industry-news/dangerous-times-in-the-land-of-enchantment

Larry

PS Somewhere I seen a drawing of an idea for a new containment center, but I can't find it, so I will describe it. It is a square with one exit, the containment center is on the Mexico / US border, the one exit door is one-way to the Mexico side, they are free to leave at anytime. Seems simple enough for me.


----------

